# MVP Nash Handing Out Another Great Season



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

> Every Suns coach and player has his own private, favorite Steve Nash moment. For James Jones, it’s watching Nash leave two Dallas defenders flat-footed on a fast break last year while hitting Raja Bell in the deep corner with a wraparound, behind-the-back pass.
> 
> “It was probably a 40-foot pass and he hit Raja right in the numbers,” Jones said. “When you’re his teammate for more than a year, you think maybe you’ve seen everything in his book. But then he makes another shot or pass and you say, ‘Man, that’s a new one.’ ”
> 
> ...



I told you too many minutes was overhyped. 
Read rest - http://www.nba.com/suns/news/tribune_061205.html


----------



## Wombatkilla1 (Dec 5, 2006)

MVP X3, in my opinion anyway if he keeps this up!


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Well, the Suns would need 65-70 wins for Nash to even be considered... AND he would have to put up 25ppg and 12apg. I really hope he gets it for 3 in a row! Just because he is probably the best guy to have on a team because he will make the players around him better, not just the team record. Too bad it's going to the LeBron James of the Cleveland James' (formerly known as the Cavaliers)


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

IceMan23and3 said:


> Well, the Suns would need 65-70 wins for Nash to even be considered... AND he would have to put up 25ppg and 12apg. I really hope he gets it for 3 in a row! Just because he is probably the best guy to have on a team because he will make the players around him better, not just the team record. Too bad it's going to the LeBron James of the Cleveland James' (formerly known as the Cavaliers)


Totally agree. There's very little Stevie can do to get a third MVP. but if you ask him whether he wants a ring or a third MVP, I think we know what his answer will be. He's done the MVP thing, let's bring home that title and get him a sure-fire spot in the Hall of Fame.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

if nash gets MVP again i will puke


----------



## Nashaholic (Mar 30, 2005)

c p 9 said:


> if nash gets MVP again i will puke


I guess you've been puking a lot these past couple years???:lol:


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Nashaholic said:


> I guess you've been puking a lot these past couple years???:lol:


Nah, I don't think he hates Steve Nash. He's probably sick of the back and forth every time Steve wins it, plus the fact that it's nice to switch it up a bit. I want someone else to win it.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

it was nice when he won it 2 years ago, but last year was just ridiculous. and the thought of him winning it again just makes me sick.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I didn't think he was MVP last yr with how the Suns finished late in the season after that 11 game win streak, along with his numbers dipping a bit.


----------



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

Tonight's 20 assists helps the cause of the threepeat.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

For the last two years Nash ran the team. Nash took the Suns from a lottery team to a title contender over night in 04-05. In 05-06 Nash took the Suns one game closer to a ring dispite the fact that the Suns lost a player who many thought could be the 05-06 MVP.


Two MVP's were deserved.

Number 3? Too early to tell. It depends on what happens in the NBA this year.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

nash is a big part of it, but he's not the sole reason this team has become great. a large portion of it, maybe larger than nash is mike dantoni's offense. he has completely changed how the NBA game is played nowadays.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

c p 9 said:


> nash is a big part of it, but he's not the sole reason this team has become great. a large portion of it, maybe larger than nash is mike dantoni's offense. he has completely changed how the NBA game is played nowadays.


I agree...but switch TJ Ford for Steve Nash and Coach D'Antoni doesn't have the same power in his system. Bryan Colangelo has discovered, you can't just say run and expect them to be able to run. You can't just trust anyone to be able to run the offense without playcalling, and they've recently decided to stop the run n' gun. But with Steve Nash, you can expect that out of him. He is the playbook. Even with Leandro running the show when Steve is out, the Suns struggle. And he is a lightning quick guard that noone can stop. But he ain't Stevie. 

I agree, Steve isn't all of the success. But I think Steve can have success without D'Antoni, while D'Antoni's system can't have success without Steve.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i think nash is more important than mike D

nash is so good that he doesn't even need that much speed. he just handles the ball so amazingly precisely... that's why i think he'll still be effective at 36-37, unlike other point guards like gary payton (and in a couple years, AI)


----------



## Wombatkilla1 (Dec 5, 2006)

Look what happens to us without him...when he is on the bench im seriously worried most of the time. We can be up 50 and ill still be somewhat concerned i think! We do have some other excellent players but they have been spoiled by steve and now without him make absolutely no productivity. Steve without a doubt earned those two mvp's and in my book is the best player in the league who if his play keeps up should win a third award.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

oh i agree about how well nash runs it, but replace steve with say jason kidd or deron williams and i think you'll have pretty much the same results.

steve has put up career numbers since arriving in phoenix...heck he was only averaging about 7-8 assists in Dallas, now he's putting up about 11 a long with scoring more than he did in Dallas too.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

c p 9 said:


> *oh i agree about how well nash runs it, but replace steve with say jason kidd or deron williams and i think you'll have pretty much the same results.*
> 
> steve has put up career numbers since arriving in phoenix...heck he was only averaging about 7-8 assists in Dallas, now he's putting up about 11 a long with scoring more than he did in Dallas too.



I glad we're being hypothetical. Since we're being hypothetical, 
Kobe cannot score 81pts without going to the line. Wilt Chamberlain only
scored 100 because the defenders allowed him. All of Magic Johnson's passes were
luck. Michael Jordan was only good because he ate brocolli.


Seriously, the arguement of "Put Kidd/Paul in Nashes shoes and they'll be the same
team" Well guess what? We cannot put Kidd and Paul there. So therefore that makes
him very valuable to this team. 
That's like me saying "The Heat could of won a championship if Yao was with Wade too"
It is a very lame arguement. I 100% disagree that Nash didn't deserve the MVP award. 
He did deserve, doesn't me others weren't worthy as well. But the voters picked Nash for what he
did with the Suns last year. It could have gone to LeBron, Dirk or Kobe and they would have all
deserved it. I wouldn't have said they didn't deserved it because I thought someone else was just as worthy.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

Dr.Seuss said:


> I glad we're being hypothetical. Since we're being hypothetical,
> Kobe cannot score 81pts without going to the line. Wilt Chamberlain only
> scored 100 because the defenders allowed him. All of Magic Johnson's passes were
> luck. Michael Jordan was only good because he ate brocolli.
> ...


how is it a lame arguement? lame because it's true? just because it's hypothetical doesn't mean it has no validity.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

c p 9 said:


> how is it a lame arguement? lame because it's true? just because it's hypothetical doesn't mean it has no validity.




You mean validity that can't be proven true? 
That's called an assumption. Assuming isn't a good way
to present your case.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

Dr.Seuss said:


> You mean validity that can't be proven true?
> That's called an assumption. Assuming isn't a good way
> to present your case.


no it's not. jason kidd and deron williams, the two players i mentioned, are excellent ball handlers and excellent passers. they are on the level of steve nash. therefore, to say that my hypothetical is "weak" is 100% false. the reason the suns don't look as good with barbosa or banks running the point is because they aren't as good at handling the ball, seeing the floor, or passing the ball as nash. kidd and williams however are and if you think otherwise you're just being a homer and fooling yourself. if i were to say that barbosa, or eric snow or chris duhon could run the system and the results would be the same, then i'd be wrong and my "assumptions" would be weak, however the ones i have provided IMO are not.


----------



## Roland Garros (Dec 6, 2006)

Nash is the Best player in the league, he deserves the MVP. He plays for the team no for his statistics. No tries only to score, he tries to win


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

c p 9 said:


> no it's not. jason kidd and deron williams, the two players i mentioned, are excellent ball handlers and excellent passers. they are on the level of steve nash. therefore, to say that my hypothetical is "weak" is 100% false. the reason the suns don't look as good with barbosa or banks running the point is because they aren't as good at handling the ball, seeing the floor, or passing the ball as nash. kidd and williams however are and if you think otherwise you're just being a homer and fooling yourself. if i were to say that barbosa, or eric snow or chris duhon could run the system and the results would be the same, then i'd be wrong and my "assumptions" would be weak, however the ones i have provided IMO are not.



Again, you're arguement is pointless. We don't have Kidd and Williams
to replace Nash. Therefore he is very valuable to this team.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

c p 9 said:


> nash is a big part of it, but he's not the sole reason this team has become great. a large portion of it, maybe larger than nash is mike dantoni's offense. he has completely changed how the NBA game is played nowadays.


That argument is so silly. "Mike D'Antonti's offensive" is built around Steve Nash. The offense goes how Nash goes, for the most part.


----------



## Roland Garros (Dec 6, 2006)

jason kidd, deron williams and... what about sergio rodriguez... he is only 20 but... he is an excellent ball handler and excellent passer too. let's see...(he was a suns' pick in 07 draft)


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

Dr.Seuss said:


> Again, you're arguement is pointless. We don't have Kidd and Williams
> to replace Nash. Therefore he is very valuable to this team.


oh my gosh...do you not understand what i'm trying to say? i feel like i'm talking to a little kid, no offense or anything.

my head hurts now...


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

c p 9 said:


> steve has put up career numbers since arriving in phoenix...heck he was only averaging about 7-8 assists in Dallas, now he's putting up about 11 a long with scoring more than he did in Dallas too.


That proves nothing other than he has taken on more responsibility and is a bigger part of the offense in Phoenix?

How people can use that as a slight against Nash is mind boggling. He got his chance to be the number one guy in Phoenix and he has run with it. He put up lower numbers in Dallas because he was the guy along with two other players in Finley and Dirk. Are you going to discredit another star if all of a sudden he has to share the ball with two other perrenial all stars? No.

Out of all the Nash arguments, that one is the worse.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

c p 9 said:


> oh my gosh...do you not understand what i'm trying to say? i feel like i'm talking to a little kid, no offense or anything.
> 
> my head hurts now...


Hmmmm...............Are you trying to say......




c p 9 said:


> oh i agree about how well nash runs it, but replace steve with say jason kidd or deron williams and i think you'll have pretty much the same results.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

KidCanada said:


> That argument is so silly. "Mike D'Antonti's offensive" is built around Steve Nash. The offense goes how Nash goes, for the most part.


so if nash leaves, you think d'antoni would completely dump the offense he has, which perfectly fits the strengths of the other eleven players on the team?


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

KidCanada said:


> That proves nothing other than he has taken on more responsibility and is a bigger part of the offense in Phoenix?
> 
> How people can use that as a slight against Nash is mind boggling. He got his chance to be the number one guy in Phoenix and he has run with it. He put up lower numbers in Dallas because he was the guy along with two other players in Finley and Dirk. Are you going to discredit another star if all of a sudden he has to share the ball with two other perrenial all stars? No.
> 
> Out of all the Nash arguments, that one is the worse.


i'm referring more to his assists than scoring. because of the style of offense he plays in now vs. what he played in dallas, he has way more assist opportunities, which is why they have increased significantly.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

c p 9 said:


> no it's not. jason kidd and deron williams, the two players i mentioned, are excellent ball handlers and excellent passers. they are on the level of steve nash. therefore, to say that my hypothetical is "weak" is 100% false. the reason the suns don't look as good with barbosa or banks running the point is because they aren't as good at handling the ball, seeing the floor, or passing the ball as nash. kidd and williams however are and if you think otherwise you're just being a homer and fooling yourself. if i were to say that barbosa, or eric snow or chris duhon could run the system and the results would be the same, then i'd be wrong and my "assumptions" would be weak, however the ones i have provided IMO are not.


First of all, Nash is a far better shooter than Kidd or Deron. Being able to shoot the ball forces the opposition to draw in on Nash allowing him to kick it to the open man. Same thing with pick and rolls(something the Suns use all the time). You cheat on a player down low, and Nash will kill you; but overcommit to Nash as the high man and he will find the open man downlow for an easy bucket the majority of the time. You're severely underrating what a weapon Nash's shot is, and how important it is to the Suns offense.

Secondly, Nash is a much better passer then Deron Williams. Those two players are not even in the same ball park and to make a comparison like that makes me want to puke.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

c p 9 said:


> so if nash leaves, you think d'antoni would completely dump the offense he has, which perfectly fits the strengths of the other eleven players on the team?


No. That's his style. Doesn't change the fact that it runs at maximum effiency when Nash is running it.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

KidCanada said:


> First of all, Nash is a far better shooter than Kidd or Deron. Being able to shoot the ball forces the opposition to draw in on Nash allowing him to kick it to the open man. Same thing with pick and rolls(something the Suns use all the time). You cheat on a player down low, and Nash will kill you; but overcommit to Nash as the high man and he will find the open man downlow for an easy bucket the majority of the time. You're severely underrating what a weapon Nash's shot is, and how important it is to the Suns offense.
> 
> Secondly, Nash is a much better passer then Deron Williams. Those two players are not even in the same ball park and to make a comparison like that makes me want to puke.


trust me i understand how good of a shooter nash is and what he means to the team. but the way the suns offense is designed, having a PG who can't shoot isn't going to kill you. the offense is all about ball movement. go back to 04-05 for example when they let amare create offense for himself. they didn't have him last year, so they had to adjust. but their offense was arguably its best during nash's first season, which just happened to be his lowest scoring output in his three years here in phoenix.

and me thinks you haven't watched deron williams play with a comment like that.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

c p 9 said:


> trust me i understand how good of a shooter nash is and what he means to the team. but the way the suns offense is designed, having a PG who can't shoot isn't going to kill you. the offense is all about ball movement. go back to 04-05 for example when they let amare create offense for himself. they didn't have him last year, so they had to adjust. but their offense was arguably its best during nash's first season, which just happened to be his lowest scoring output in his three years here in phoenix.
> 
> and me thinks you haven't watched deron williams play with a comment like that.


I agree with you to a point. I think the Suns would still have -some- success if they replaced Nash with a couple PG's around the league. However, PPG is not a measure of scoring threat. Nash is a legitimate threat to score 30+ on any given night. Did you see Nash torch Dallas in the '05 playoffs? He is a huuuuge threat out there. Even though he averaged less in 04-05, you can't leave him because he'll annihilate you on any given night. Kidd is left wide open because the dude cannot shoot. 

Deron Williams is one of the few talents that is beginning to approach Steve Nash. A prime Kidd might have had success in this system, but this Kidd? No way man.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Deron Williams is one of the few talents that is beginning to approach Steve Nash.





Oh my, Chris you did not just say that...........


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

I see no problem with using hypothetical situations to make a point. They are fun to wrap your mind around. The vision of Deron Williams in a Suns uniform has me thinking. Of course, nothing is provable that way...but that doesn't mean we have to quickly write off the argument.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Dr.Seuss said:


> Oh my, Chris you did not just say that...........


Man, watch Deron play. People aren't joking when they call him the next John Stockton. There are problems with that comparison, but the vision is getting there. I think eventually he'll be one of the rare PG talents in the NBA, much like Steve Nash is currently. What is the problem with that? I love Steve to death, but that doesn't mean I can't toy with the idea that someone will probably be just about as good as him one day...


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Man, watch Deron play. People aren't joking when they call him the next John Stockton. There are problems with that comparison, but the vision is getting there. I think eventually he'll be one of the rare PG talents in the NBA, much like Steve Nash is currently. What is the problem with that? I love Steve to death, but that doesn't mean I can't toy with the idea that someone will probably be just about as good as him one day...



I understand what you meant. But you said "approaching"
When we all know Deron isn't even close. Probably shouldn't even be allowed in the same sentence as Stockton as Nash, for now.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Nash is still improving as a player; its awesome.


----------



## Nashaholic (Mar 30, 2005)

Dr.Seuss said:


> I understand what you meant. But you said "approaching"
> When we all know Deron isn't even close. Probably shouldn't even be allowed in the same sentence as Stockton as Nash, for now.


Good point. If every player approaching..... actually reached that level then the stocken's, nash's, kobe's, shaq's etc of the game wouldnt be that special.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Dr.Seuss said:


> I understand what you meant. But you said "approaching"
> When we all know Deron isn't even close. Probably shouldn't even be allowed in the same sentence as Stockton as Nash, for now.


He is "beginning" to approach Steve Nash, he is not near Steve Nash at this point. Do need to state the obvious to get the benefit of the doubt here?

People always compare future talents to current talents. It's not a big deal and it doesn't take away from anything the current talent has done. :cheers:


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Nashaholic said:


> Good point. If every player approaching..... actually reached that level then the stocken's, nash's, kobe's, shaq's etc of the game wouldnt be that special.


Agreed, but that doesn't mean we cannot name those players that we believe will reach that level. I believe Deron Williams will be a top notch traditional PG talent good when all is said and done.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> He is "beginning" to approach Steve Nash, he is not near Steve Nash at this point. Do need to state the obvious to get the benefit of the doubt here?
> 
> People always compare future talents to current talents. It's not a big deal and it doesn't take away from anything the current talent has done. :cheers:


And he might have as good of a career or a better career than Nash. Nash was an above average guard before he reunited with the Suns, now he is a future hall of fame guard. Deron already should be an allstar in his second year. Not many pass first PGs are allstars their sophmore year in the NBA.

In other words, Deron Williams is a beast.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

I agree that if you were to replace Nash with Kidd, you'd get SIMILAR results. However Nash has one of the best shot mechanics in the league! I trust him to take the last shot, I wouldn't trust Kidd to beat anyone but his wife! (yeah I know that was a low blow and I enjoyed doing it!)

We have to face facts here. Nash is the best at the PG position in the league by far! I'm not saying that D. Williams, or C. Paul or J. Kidd aren't good/great. What I am saying is that Nash is the best! He is SO good that the Suns (with the same team that they ended 03-04 season) won 23 more games with him! Now how many players are that big of a difference maker on the team? I have Duncan, James, Boozer, and Melo. That's it! Kobe's Lakers seem to play better without him! T-Mac needs Yao and vise versa. Shaq's over the hill. Dirk has the deepest team in the league around him.

Yet even though the Suns have Marion and Stoudamire, they struggle without Nash because he sets them up and they just finish.

Period.


----------



## Wombatkilla1 (Dec 5, 2006)

Im not sure how any of you that are saying nash is replaceable even if by another great player such as kidd. 

Nobody can run the court like he does, nobody can get to the basket and finish like he does,nobody i mean nobody can pass like him, nobody can hit free throws like he does, no point gaurd can consistently shoot the way he does, nobody demands respect in the league like he does, nobody has his energy, nobody is as selfless, nobody can run the team like nash! If we replaced him with anyone and i mean anyone...goodbye title hopes!

He is amazing and if you people being in phoenix and being witness to what he is capable of cant see that; I'm thinking maybe your heart really isnt with the suns? maybe you dont care about a title? maybe you seceretly hate basketball? It is truly sad however that you believe what you say.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Wombatkilla1 said:


> Im not sure how any of you that are saying nash is replaceable even if by another great player such as kidd.
> 
> Nobody can run the court like he does, nobody can slash to the basket like he does,nobody i mean nobody can pass like him, nobody can hit free throws like he does, no point gaurd can consistently shoot the way he does, nobody demands respect in the league like he does, nobody has his energy, nobody is as selfless, nobody can run the team like nash! If we replaced him with anyone and i mean anyone...goodbye title hopes!
> 
> He is amazing and if you people being in phoenix and being witness to what he is capable of cant see that; I'm thinking maybe your heart really isnt with the suns? maybe you dont care about a title? maybe you secretly hate basketball? It is truly sad however that you believe what you say though.


Wow, there's no need to question how much of a fan some of these people, including me, are. You have no idea. 

You should probably know that c p 9's heart isn't with the Suns, like you say. He's not a Suns fan, he's an Amare fan.

I don't know who else said Nash was "replaceable". He's not replaceable. Someone was just saying that if you replaced Nash with another great passer, there would be SIMILAR results. For 50 years teams have run the basketball effectively without a man named Steve Nash on their team, so nobody should be acting like you can't have a solid running game without Steve Nash. That is what is meant by similar.

However, Nash does much more than that. His lockerroom presence, his knack for nailing clutch shots, his complete unselfishness, his knowledge of what the team needs and when to provide it (and he always can), his masterful halfcourt offense...we could go on forever.

But it is dumb to not be able to ponder what it would be like if a Deron Williams ran the team. No Suns fan here said they would win a title with Kidd or Williams running the show, so let's not imply such a thing was said. Don't question our loyalty just because we think about it. :cheers:


----------



## Wombatkilla1 (Dec 5, 2006)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Wow, there's no need to question how much of a fan some of these people, including me, are. You have no idea.
> 
> You should probably know that c p 9's heart isn't with the Suns, like you say. He's not a Suns fan, he's an Amare fan.
> 
> ...


if its on your mind im upset wtih you even if its just a thought....haha:biggrin: 

no but seriously i am.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Wombatkilla1 said:


> if its on your mind im upset wtih you even if its just a thought....haha:biggrin:
> 
> no but seriously i am.


And that's fine. But understand that some of us are die hard NBA fans along with being die hard Suns fans. I watch the Suns plus some other teams. I've seen guys like Deron Williams play quite a bit this year, seen him change his team with his presence. I don't limit myself to just the Suns, though they are without doubt my favorite team.

Nash doesn't need you to protect him. He's the two time MVP.


----------



## Wombatkilla1 (Dec 5, 2006)

im not trying to protect him at all just voicing my opinion of him and the thought of him leaving. I too watch as much basketball as i possibly can and agree that deron is great just not steve nash great, not yet. There are alot of awesome players that i would love to see in a suns uniform, just none that can fill his shoes. Not kidd not deron not paul not anyone. All i was saying is exactly that!

I dont think that the thought at this point in the season should even be on our minds is all; thats my opinion. allbeit I respect your opinion (or thoughts) i just dont agree with it. I didnt mean to come off as an obsessive Nash fan (although i am) i just dont see the validity behind the "thinking" is all haha :biggrin:


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Wombatkilla1 said:


> im not trying to protect him at all just voicing my opinion of him and the thought of him leaving. I too watch as much basketball as i possibly can and agree that deron is great just not steve nash great, not yet. There are alot of awesome players that i would love to see in a suns uniform, just none that can fill his shoes. Not kidd not deron not paul not anyone. All i was saying is exactly that!
> 
> I dont think that the thought at this point in the season should even be on our minds is all; thats my opinion. allbeit I respect your opinion (or thoughts) i just dont agree with it. I didnt mean to come off as an obsessive Nash fan (although i am) i just dont see the validity behind the "thinking" is all haha :biggrin:


What opinion is it exactly that you don't agree with?


----------



## Wombatkilla1 (Dec 5, 2006)

that the thought of nash leaving is even mildly ok to think about.

it is just wrong haha.

im not trying to argue with you man, just merely stating that i dont think that is ok in any regard to feel that way. i really do believe in him that much.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Wombatkilla1 said:


> that the thought of nash leaving is even mildly ok to think about.
> 
> it is just wrong haha.
> 
> im not trying to argue with you man, just merely stating that i dont think that is ok in any regard to feel that way. i really do believe in him that much.


Haha, noone is thinking of Nash leaving man. You're taking it further than it was supposed to be. It doesn't hurt to think. Seriously, it's no biggie.

How bout this? If everyone on the Suns but Nash got traded for everyone on the Jazz but Williams, how would Utah do?


----------



## Wombatkilla1 (Dec 5, 2006)

ummm prolly better than they will end up by the end of the year with their current team. haha :0


----------



## Wombatkilla1 (Dec 5, 2006)

but with nash the new suns (I.E utah) would win the title! lol


----------

